# Hello... Maryland Field Newbie here



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Not JUST Maryland!!!*

By the way ... I directed my post to local guys but I would love to hear input from anybody... NOT just Marylanders!

Thanks!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

If you are just interested in field and 3D, I would get a spring steel rest. Trophy taker or a brightsite. These are a fixed blade that the arrow rests on. Other than that I think you are good to go. Maybe some arrows, dont forget about indoor shoots this winter.


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

*Scott*

I don't know anyone that shoots Field that uses a Muzzy Zero Effect rest. I don't know about 3D, but I have my doubts anyone there uses one either. Good hunting rest but not great for competative shooting. Most of the top shooters I know shoot some type of steel launcher rest or lizard tongue as most call it. Trophy Taker, Millenium and Cavelier make nice ones.

Most importantly make sure the draw length is set right for you so you can execute shots properly. Our aggregate champion in Pa. told me for him the difference between shooting in the 540s vs. 550s is having his draw set right.

Also, in my opinion the best release you could get is a pure back tension model. There are many to choose from. Even if you want a thumb trigger release you still need to shoot with back tension. There's no other way. Either way a hand held release is what you want. Not a wrist strap model. I see so few in competition.

As far as accessories go. You'll get a zillion opinions on this. The main thing is to get good high end high quality products that will always be reliable and problem free.

Best of luck !!!


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thank you both for your input,

I have definitely been looking at the spring steel rests and am probably leaning toward a Pro Tuner.

As for a release... I THINK I am going to want/need to stay with a wrist strap as I have minor muscle damage in my right hand that I think would hinder a hand held.... but we will see. I know they aren't as popular but for me it might be the only way to go.

Who else has thoughts for me? 

Thanks again!


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

If you need to stay with a wrist strap release,Loesch makes a nice release that is shot with back tension, the best release is a surprised release.As far as a rest goes, as stated before a good launcher (lizzard tounge) rest will do you good, the britesite protuner,or trophy taker.I beleve the tt with 1 bolt for launcher is better because of the angle of the blade.you can go to a couple of the local shoots look at some different equipment and ask a lot of questions.Good luck! and most important HAVE FUN!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Welcome to the addiction Scott.. :thumb: :tea:

Many of us shoot ProTuners, great rest... I prefer a spring steel for field, though I shot a dropaway the first year, did me fine. :wink:

You have two great clubs nearby, Mayberry and slightly west you have Tuscarora.. both will bring you into the field shooting crowd and welcome you.

Hope to see you next summer at a shoot, or this winter if you shoot any indoors.. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Welcome to the addiction Scott.. :thumb: :tea:
> 
> Many of us shoot ProTuners, great rest... I prefer a spring steel for field, though I shot a dropaway the first year, did me fine. :wink:
> 
> ...


Oh, nothing wrong with a wrist strap, long as it ain't got a camo glove.. :nono:  (sorry, inside joke.. :lol I just picked up a Carter BT wrist strap, them make a couple of em that are backtension and work very well.. :thumb:


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Thanks again!*

I appreciate the responses I am getting! All good info.

I have decided to get a new rest and think I have narrowed it down to either an Infinity from Spot Hogg or the Pro tuner. Now I am kinda leaning toward the Infinity (with the blade launcher) because it is similar to the rest I used 10 years ago.

If I can get myself together and shooting soon I might try some indoor... is there someplace I should look for info on indoor? Is it the same classes as field? In other words is there a "hunter" class or is everybody shooting full target rigs?

I just picked up a like new Tru Ball Short n Sweet to try out in addition to my old Tornado so we will see if either of them work or if the search will continue to some kind of a BT release eventually.

Next I will be looking at arrows ... The guy I am getting my bow from is finishing me up 18 arrows to go with it but I don't know exactly what they are. I know they are Carbon Express with 4 in veins but no more info than that. I'm sure they will get me shooting but may get something else once I decide exactly what I am gonna be doing.

Anyway .... Keep the info coming! I love hearing about this stuff and want as much of it as I can get.

Thanks again!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I don't think Mayberry has an indoor range, but Tuscarora does (Frederick) and Cumberland Bowhunters. We have an indoor range at TPA (just outside Annapolis) and all have an informal league like one night a week and sanctioned shoots are held amongst them on many weekends. Anyone can shoot the informal leagues, some charge a small fee (we charge like $5 per shoot).

Carbon Express makes some good arrows.. I'd start with what you get at first. There are classes in indoor, just like field, so you'll be shooting against archers with similar rigs. :wink:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I used a TT for 2 yrs just got a pro tuner going to try it. Setups are really personal choices,

As for indoors, just as sticky said, TA has there first indoor Oct 19 at 10 and 1, I know we are going to try and get there for that. Best thing is to go to the Maryland Archery Association web site this will give you all the current shoots. 

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Another Question..*

Thanks again everybody for the responses... My next question is this:

What about indoor? I know where to look for info on field (NFAA) and 3d (ASA and IBO) but what organization governs the indoor? Where can I find info as far as rules and the different classes to compete in etc?

Thanks again!!!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> I don't think Mayberry has an indoor range, but Tuscarora does (Frederick) and Cumberland Bowhunters. We have an indoor range at TPA (just outside Annapolis) and all have an informal league like one night a week and sanctioned shoots are held amongst them on many weekends. Anyone can shoot the informal leagues, some charge a small fee (we charge like $5 per shoot).
> 
> Carbon Express makes some good arrows.. I'd start with what you get at first. There are classes in indoor, just like field, so you'll be shooting against archers with similar rigs. :wink:


Mayberry has an indoor range. They've hosted the Mids a number of times...and believe it or not, I was there for one of 'em!  :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

ishootmathews said:


> Thanks again everybody for the responses... My next question is this:
> 
> What about indoor? I know where to look for info on field (NFAA) and 3d (ASA and IBO) but what organization governs the indoor? Where can I find info as far as rules and the different classes to compete in etc?
> 
> Thanks again!!!


Scott,
Most of the clubs in Maryland are affiliated with the NFAA and use their outdoor/indoor rules. For indoors there are two different faces: a single spot and a 5 spot face. Both have a white center with blue outer rings. There is a smaller X ring in the center of the spot that is counted and used for tie-breaking. For more info check the NFAA website at www.nfaa-archery.org.


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

mdbowhunter,

Ok... sounds good and makes sense I suppose. i didn't know that NFAA covered indoor as well.

So I assume that the classes/ equipment rules would be the same as outdoor? 

I am setting up a "hunter class" rig and at this point just want to stick with that until I get it right. I don't want to be changing sights and stabs etc. Once I "get good" I might consider a second target rig but for now I want ONE bow setup using the same arrows and equipment.

I look forward to any other advice you can give me. I live about 10 minutes from Mayberry so that is a VERY good thing. I will have to go check out their range etc very soon.

Thanks!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Scott,
Being that you live in MD, you'll have a great time shooting both Field & indoor. I had the opportunity for the first time to travel to Cumberland back in July and meet a lot of the folks that you will eventually be shooting with. About the only way you can find a better group to be around would be for you to move to NC. :wink:

Get out there and have fun, but watch out for the young "man" they call "X Hunter". If you let him, he will sucker a crispy out of you without blinking an eye. And yea Brad, I called you a "man" since you're finally legal. :tongue:

(Actually X Hunter is a VA common welcher, but I understand he travels a lot to MD trying to conquer his nemesis)


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Good to know*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Scott,
> Being that you live in MD, you'll have a great time shooting both Field & indoor. I had the opportunity for the first time to travel to Cumberland back in July and meet a lot of the folks that you will eventually be shooting with. About the only way you can find a better group to be around would be for you to move to NC. :wink:
> 
> Get out there and have fun, but watch out for the young "man" they call "X Hunter". If you let him, he will sucker a crispy out of you without blinking an eye. And yea Brad, I called you a "man" since you're finally legal. :tongue:
> ...


It's


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Good to know*



pragmatic_lee said:


> Scott,
> Being that you live in MD, you'll have a great time shooting both Field & indoor. I had the opportunity for the first time to travel to Cumberland back in July and meet a lot of the folks that you will eventually be shooting with. About the only way you can find a better group to be around would be for you to move to NC. :wink:
> 
> Get out there and have fun, but watch out for the young "man" they call "X Hunter". If you let him, he will sucker a crispy out of you without blinking an eye. And yea Brad, I called you a "man" since you're finally legal. :tongue:
> ...


It's good to know I will be shooting with good people... I am sure I will have plenty of questions for them! I will look out for the x hunter! lol


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

ishootmathews said:


> It's good to know I will be shooting with good people... I am sure I will have plenty of questions for them! I will look out for the x hunter! lol


seek out X hunter and learn

and buy my New book 
I took down 3 State Champions, here's How I did it 

soon to be released.


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Hey Bee's*

I want an autographed, first edition! As for Scott, you are very fortunate to be starting your obsession, in Md. If you join the NFAA, and receive their mag. You will think you are reading a Md. archery Mag. Alot of great shooters in the state, and most all of them are ready, and eager to offer advice, pointers, and help! Pa. and Va. also have some very nice clubs.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pennysdad said:


> I want an autographed, first edition! As for Scott, you are very fortunate to be starting your obsession, in Md. If you join the NFAA, and receive their mag. You will think you are reading a Md. archery Mag. Alot of great shooters in the state, and most all of them are ready, and eager to offer advice, pointers, and help! Pa. and Va. also have some very nice clubs.


Are you kidding, Bees is so hyped up over his weekend accomplishments, that he couldn't hold a pen steady enough to autograph a book.

And as far as you MD guys and your "very nice clubs" - isn't that kinda like buying a fine piece of crystal and putting it on a shelf just to collect dust. (At least in regards to MdBowHunter). :wink:


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

ishootmathews said:


> mdbowhunter,
> 
> Ok... sounds good and makes sense I suppose. i didn't know that NFAA covered indoor as well.
> 
> ...


Yes, you are correct. The equipment rules for each style stay the same for outdoors and indoors.

One thing you will find on indoor BHFS set-ups. Many use a single pin on a Freestyle (FS) type sight. When I say FS sight I'm refering to the fancy target sights that have micro adjustable elevation and windage. They *ARE* legal as long as your pin meets the rules. The only difference is you *CANNOT* adjust your sight after the practice ends (2 rounds of five arrows).

All I can tell you is get out...ask questions...observe other setups...and put together your own combination. And as you can tell, we willl help you too. :wink:


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*mdbowhunter*

Thanks again,

I am sure I will change setups many times once I get further into things... for now I just want to set up ONE bow ONE way and do the best i can with it. Once I feel COMPLETELY comfortable I may consider optimizing equipment for different types of shooting.

I'm just curious.. what would the advantage of having the FS type sight with a single pin and no lens be over say my Hogg It? Both have the extended mount etc.


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Does my last post make sense?*

Just curious what you all think? Seems to me this would be my best route... but then again I am the new guy. 

I'm thinking I'd be better off shooting one fairly simple setup that i can use all around for a while until I feel really comfortable with it. Then I will have a better understanding or baseline when I start making changes.

Is there an arrow/ type of arrow that would be ok to use for indoor and outdoor field? Maybe even some 3d? I need to find out what arrows are coming with my rig... Carbon Express but i don't know which ones.

I assume if I used different arrows for different types of shooting I'd have to readjust things... which for now I really don't want to do.

By the way ... I'll be ordering my Spot Hogg Infinity rest this evening... Out with the Zero Effect!

Thanks AGAIN!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

ishootmathews said:


> Thanks again,
> 
> I am sure I will change setups many times once I get further into things... for now I just want to set up ONE bow ONE way and do the best i can with it. Once I feel COMPLETELY comfortable I may consider optimizing equipment for different types of shooting.
> 
> I'm just curious.. what would the advantage of having the FS type sight with a single pin and no lens be over say my Hogg It? Both have the extended mount etc.


The micro adjustability on the elevation and windage allows you to fine-tune your pin setting. When shooting indoors the goal is to hit the small X ring. X ring count is what separates the men from the boys. :wink:


----------



## xpuncher (Apr 16, 2005)

You can use your muzzy. There is nothing wrong with it. The only thing is in BHFS (bowhunter freestyle) your rest at full draw can't stick above your arrow more then a 1/4 inch. The way around that with the muzzy is to cut off the hook with a pair of side cutters. I learned this the hard way from Mike Lapera at Atlantic City the first year I started shooting I would have finished in 2nd place but on the last end the first day he came to me and said that other guys were questioning equipment being used in my group(18 inch stabs)
and he came to investigate them and had to get me too because he saw itSo it was a zero for the first day or my score went in as freestyle. Lng stry but the muzzy will work fine with the adjustment. Still shoot one on the hunting rig now with the arm cut off, it's easier to load an arrow.


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Muzzy...*



xpuncher said:


> You can use your muzzy. There is nothing wrong with it. The only thing is in BHFS (bowhunter freestyle) your rest at full draw can't stick above your arrow more then a 1/4 inch. The way around that with the muzzy is to cut off the hook with a pair of side cutters. I learned this the hard way from Mike Lapera at Atlantic City the first year I started shooting I would have finished in 2nd place but on the last end the first day he came to me and said that other guys were questioning equipment being used in my group(18 inch stabs)
> and he came to investigate them and had to get me too because he saw itSo it was a zero for the first day or my score went in as freestyle. Lng stry but the muzzy will work fine with the adjustment. Still shoot one on the hunting rig now with the arm cut off, it's easier to load an arrow.


Hey Xcutter... Thanks for the idea, I definitely appreciate it! That being said I think it's still GONE! I honestly like the idea of a fixed rest a lot more... if nothing else but for simplicity. One less thing to "worry" about. I'll hold on to it for when/ if I get my true "target bow" and the Icon becomes a hunting rig. I also like the micro adjustments on the infinity... would imagine it will HAVE to be at least a little more precise.


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Ok...*

So I changed my mind a little bit and ordered a Pro Tuner rest instead.

I can't wait to get my bow back from having the cam changed out to fit me! All of of the components I ordered are showing up one by one ... just waiting on a cam from Mathews! ARGH :sad:

I HOPE to be shooting by the weekend but I guess we will see.

Thanks for the advice so far... I will keep you all updated once I get the bow together and I am sure I'll have plenty more questions as i go.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

ishootmathews said:


> *So I changed my mind a little bit and ordered a Pro Tuner rest instead.*


I think you made a "good" move!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I think you made a "good" move!


Yep...can't go wrong with the Pro Tuner. You'll see lots of 'em on the range. :tongue:


----------



## ishootmathews (Sep 9, 2008)

*Pro Tuner*

Yeah... the tuner does seem nice and simple... which is what I wanted. Now if I could just get my bow from the shop, my arrows, and the rest of my "parts" I'd be a happy man!


----------

